# lying down after insemination



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8332104.stm

did anyone see this article today? wondering how many people are left lying down for 15 minutes after insemination? i did lie down for about an hour, but that was after i had been helped into a wheel chair  and pushed down the corridor into a recovery room then climbed onto a recliner chair (i had follicle reduction under sedation, i'm not just dramatic!).

/links


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting joeyrella - my clinic left me to lie on the bed for 10 minutes after insemination - hoping there won't be a next time but will lie down that bit longer next time - anything to help the cause!


----------



## Huggies (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi joeyrella  - I saw this today too and I was told there was no need for me to lie down after insemination as the chances of it coming back out are minimal.  However, I am going to ask for my next one if they could allow me some time afterwards!! It's worth a shot!

Huggies
xxx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi girls,

i had to lie down for 10 mins after insemination. I also read yesterday in a sun article that the reason they make you do this is to give the swimmers an even easier ride so to speak.. 

Donna

xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

We were always told to lie down for 10 minutes but, in the same breath, told that there was no evidence that it was necessary! I think it's purely psychological


----------



## savannahlu (Oct 25, 2009)

I was left lying down with my knees pulled up and a pillow underneath me for about 20 mins. Didn't work but it was worth a try!


----------

